# Sticky  Snow Bird Webpage.



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have started a Snow Bird webpage! 
It's in its early stages right now, very incomplete!

If anyone has any photos, or drawings (manuals) or suggestions, corrections, data, history, anything at all, I would love to hear about it! 

If anyone wants to share photos of their Snowbird for the webpage, I would love to have them! You will have your name and a "photo credit" on the page..

For my Ariens snowblower page, I realized that not everyone would want their *full* name on the page..(for privacy reasons, and for security reasons)..So I never use anyones full last name..I just say things like "Here is a nice Model 225 owned by Jason K. of Erie, PA"..things like that..I will do the same for the Snowbird page..

Here is the page:
Snowbird Snowblowers

thanks,
Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

how about a toro page ??!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

even thow its in the early stage the snowbird page looks pretty good


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> how about a toro page ??!!


If one is ever made, it probably wont be by me! 
I am already up to three brands (Ariens, Snow-Bird, Wheel Horse tractor, and I still want a Cub Cadet tractor! 
That will be it! I will probably never own a Toro..
Someone might make a Toro page someday though..



detdrbuzzard said:


> even thow its in the early stage the snowbird page looks pretty good


Thanks! 

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i've been looking at some toro WH 520's but i don't know enough about tractors to just go buy one and everyone i talk to says to make sure it comes with all the attachments you think you need
i've though about a toro snowblower page since i looked at your ariens page but not sure how to get one together


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

'doh! I just noticed a major "bug" in the formatting of my webpage!
(I learned HTML about 15 years ago!  my skills are out of date..and I dont know CSS..I need to learn it..)

For people using Firefox, its all fine..displaying normally.
For people using Internet Explorer, the page isnt displaying correctly!
(stupid Microsoft! 

The background image for the tables isnt displaying at all in Internet Explorer..
which is ok for most of the tables, because they have a default white background..
but for the "Generation 1" table, for a reason I cant figure out yet, the background isnt white! its red..which means all the text in that table is "invisable" because its the same color as the background! You can see it if you highlight the text, or right-click on the page and choose "select all"..which will then make all the text readable..

Sorry about that! I will get it fixed with the next update, which should be coming in a few days..(I should have checked it in IE before I uploaded the page! rookie mistake..)

Scot


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

The site looks great Scot.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Page is fixed! 
it should now look correct for everyone..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The Snowbird model FB is believed to be the first Snowbird model,
from 1958. The source for that information is a 1968 document that is hosted on the snowbird yahoo forum:

groups.yahoo.com/group/SnowBirdSnowblowers/files/SB Mdl,Specs,Dates.PDF

(you might have to be a member of that forum for the link to work..if it doesnt open for you, this is the forum:
groups.yahoo.com/group/SnowBirdSnowblowers )

Being an actual Snowbird or Snowbird/Yardman document from 1968, I would consider it very reliable..(I don't doubt the existence of the FB)

I have found photos or drawings for all the early models except the FB.
Google also can not come up with anything about the FB on the entire internet!

Has anyone ever seen a photo, drawing, owners manual, etc. for the model FB? 

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nice Job!*

I hope you don't mind that I just gave you a link here.

Oh, and thanks for the kind words and link on yours. 

Pete


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Spectrum said:


> I hope you don't mind that I just gave you a link here.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the kind words and link on yours.
> 
> Pete


Thanks pete!
nope, dont mind at all!









Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Video of the 1961 snowbird:






Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Updated webpage!

Snowbird Snowblowers

Lots of new photos and info added..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

possible snowbird snowthrower for sale in my area but not sure
snowblower snow blower 6hp


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

mcljc979 said:


> possible snowbird snowthrower for sale in my area but not sure
> snowblower snow blower 6hp


That one has been for sale for over a year..
I think they were asking $200 last winter.
(I live in Rochester..I have seen it on Craigslist for awhile!)
Its missing some sheetmetal, which is obvious from the home-made replacement..although that appears to be the only piece missing..
I dont know how hard it would be to find the replacement part.
(probably fairly difficult)

IMO, $100 is an "ok" price..not too high, but not a bargain either..
I wasnt interested when I first saw it, just because of the missing metal.
Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I just uploaded a HUGE update to the Snowbird page! 
The page has probably doubled in size.
photos of Eleven new snowbirds have been added!
plus lots of new data on model numbers, features etc.

Thanks to Ari, Dave B, Jeff R, Tim P, Michael D, Bob D, Big Ed, Alan K, Damon R, and James B. for all the new photos! 

The updated page:
Snowbird Snowblowers

Scot


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Yay! I'm famous!!!!


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I appreciate your efforts, Scot. Hopefully I'll get mine into some snow soon and send you some good pictures.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> Yay! I'm famous!!!!



Wheres your bird decal Tim?

On the 262 (next picture after Tim's), Anyone know what the white and red thing is on the top cover by the shift lever?


Scot did you get my note?
Copy and paste,
THAT ROUND BIRD DECAL ON YOUR SITE IS OFF OF A S-262'S FRONT COVER WHERE THE PULL ROPE IS.

That is where that round snow bird came from, the one on your site that I questioned a while back.

Now if I could only find a FB model. 
I would be the number 1 Snow Bird owner, somewhere, someplace, someone must have one.
I will give the pickers a call and tell them to be on the lookout for a FB model.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

For the benefit of this forum, here is a post I just made on the yahoo snowbird forum. (the yahoo snowbird forum, and this snowbird forum on snowblowerforums.com, are the only two places on the internet where Snowbirds are being discussed)



> Thanks everyone!
> 
> glad you are enjoying the page!
> 
> ...


from: https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/SnowBirdSnowblowers/conversations/messages/5431

thanks,
Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Scot did you get my note?
> Copy and paste,
> THAT ROUND BIRD DECAL ON YOUR SITE IS OFF OF A S-262'S FRONT COVER WHERE THE PULL ROPE IS.
> 
> ...


Ed, yes, I did see your note about the decal..thanks!
A guy emailed me who*might* have some info on the elusive model FB! 
stay tuned..
Scot


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Wheres your bird decal Tim?


I think someone scraped it off and repainted that part of my machine 

I'll find a new cover some day.....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey everyone,
another update! 

added photos of Don's S-261, and some info about a late Gen-2, the 7200.

Snowbird Snowblowers

We know have photos of half of the Generation-1 machines! 
eleven out of 22.
If you have a Snowbird that does *not* yet have photos on the webpage,
please let me know! It would be nice to eventually document them all.
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Hey everyone,
> another update!
> 
> added photos of Don's S-261, and some info about a late Gen-2, the 7200.
> ...


The link Snowbird Snowblowers for me only brings up a bunch of letters and symbols?
You still have the bird site?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I searched elsewhere and found it,


Snowbird Snowblowers



But the above link does not bring me there


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

Snowbird snow blower - general for sale - by owner


1960s snowbird snowblower for sale. This is a antique, and would not recommend for someone who...



minneapolis.craigslist.org





















Here’s a nice affordable one if you’re in Minnesota and want to join the club.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Brent said:


> Snowbird snow blower - general for sale - by owner
> 
> 
> 1960s snowbird snowblower for sale. This is a antique, and would not recommend for someone who...
> ...


Looks in great shape, looks like mine.
I wonder what model and year it is?
Good price too. 
Looks like it is all there
Do you have a Bird Brent?


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

They look pretty neat, but no I don’t. Pretty sure I’d be living in the shed with my six snowblowers if I got another one. Gotta pare my current five down to two or three. 


Big Ed said:


> Looks in great shape, looks like mine.
> I wonder what model and year it is?
> Good price too.
> Looks like it is all there
> Do you have a Bird Brent?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Just put an addition on the shed, a big one.
A man's cave, then when she apologizes you will be set. 
A man got to do what a man does.
No limitations.


----------

